# Horseback riding after mc. Bleed again. Normal?



## gorgorita (Feb 5, 2008)

HI,
I don't know what is going on with me and maybe it's normal.
I miscarried on July 30th at 7-8 weeks. I never went to doctor as I was kinda planned on an unassisted. It took me 2 weeks to mc naturally and on the day I mc I bled a lot and was passing huge chunks for over 7 hours. Then bleeding stopped and after I only had to use pantyliner. It wasn't bleeding but mostly just spotting with some discharge that looked like left overs of placenta. I never saw a baby passing but everything was such a blur that I could easily not notice it.
Well, I was spotting for over a month and then the blood in spotting stopped and I still have same discharge plus egg ****** discharge as well.

Yesterday, DH made a surprise and bought a class of horseback riding for me (I always dreamed to learn). I haven't even thought about something could be wrong as it was over a month and I was not bleeding anymore and overall felt great. The ride was really bouncy, I have to admit.
Right after the lesson I started bleeding again. Bright red blood. Not too much though - a pantyliner fills up in half a day or so. I have a bloated kinda feeling and some very mild cramping.

Is this normal?
What would you do?
Is there something I can take? Maybe Red raspberry leaf tea will be good?
I am a little scared.


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

Is it possible that this is the return of your period?

Horseback riding can be pretty bouncy, but is, IME, unlikely to cause uterine bleeding.

Other question - have you taken a pregnancy test since your miscarriage? It's important to be sure that a miscarriage is complete, and one of the easiest ways to take a guess at that at home is to pee on a stick and make sure that it's negative. It can't hurt to do this now. If you get a positive, I'd suggest you call a doctor. You might be retaining some material from the lost pregnancy, and that could cause infection. (Alternatively, and much more optimistically, you might have gotten pregnant again, but you'd want to check.) If it's negative, that's one worry off your mind.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## hippy mum (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm sorry. If you've checked with your mw/ob and the mc was complete, then I'd say it is af, if you are still bleeding now. Only because it's been long enough to have af now.
If the mc is incomplete, I think any strenuous work you do-including excersise or riding, could start bleeding back up. I wouldn't count on a preg test giving you accurate results for a neg on hcg. Some women have high hcg levels for quite a bit, even after they are done bleeding. If you have doubts check w/ your mw or ob.


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

I think it's normal.

We were moving during my loss and I found that if I spent a day unpacking/lifting boxes I'd spot and bleed. Like you, it wasn't a lot...about a pantyliner.

It could be the start of your period as well.


----------

